# Anyone used seachem's fluorite black sand?



## ellena (14 Mar 2010)

I'm planning a low maintenance tank and was thinking of compost under sand, then someone mentioned this product with some nutritional content.
Does anyone know if it's sharp and angular? There will be cories in the tank so I need it to be safe for them. None of the pictures online are detailed enough to see. I have found a thread on another forum with good pics of the regular fluorite, but not the sand. Even the high res image from seachem isn't close up enough.
Thanks for any tips.


----------



## GHNelson (14 Mar 2010)

Hi Ellena
I have this currently in a 36 litre planted aquarium.
I have good root growth with this substrate.
Its more grey/black in color though,also needs a rinse before application.
This sand size is similar to silver sand.I think the corys will do well in this sand. 
hoggie


----------

